

Stupid Simple Website Metrics - anjowo
http://www.bytecruft.com/2014/12/stupid-simple-website-metrics.html

======
anjowo
I was having a lot of problems with CPU usage on my Drupal base website, so I
wrote some Python scripts to track and display the latency over time. The
source is on Github.

